# Ealy pregnancy concerns



## karen1980 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

Im hoping yu can give me some advice please, this is my first preganancy and yesterday I had my 6.5 week scan, this is at the ARGC. There were 2 sacs there but only one with a heartbeat, the other sac was empty ( on my 6 week scan there was something there but no heartbeat). 

I found the consultant to be very vague and didnt give me much information. My second baby measured 10mm and I could see the heartbeat on the U/S. Im still feeling sickly but not as bad as I was approx 1 week ago, do you think it likely ill loose the second one aswell or am I worrying over nothing?

I would like any help and advice you can give
Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hi,

it's a good sign that there was a heartbeat with that baby, so although I can't give a guarantee, it's hopeful. I'm really sorry about the other sac, has your cons arranged another scan?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## karen1980 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for your reply, I have weekly scans booked at the clininc until 12 weeks, my next one will be on Wednesday, I am 7 weeks today and still feeling quite sick on a daily basis which I take as a good thing I hope. The time after the BFP is just as worrying as the 2ww.. Congrats on your pregnancy I hope you are feeling ok and all is going well.
Karen xx


----------

